# Speranza.: "Green Pass e mascherine anche dopo 31 marzo."



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.

_"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Ma stai zitto pretino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Io non lo insulto nemmeno più, me ne sbatto.

La mascherina non la metterò mai più, neanche al chiuso, e mi prenderò la multa se mi fermano i vigili.
Solamente se qualche commerciante me la chiederà con rispetto, la indosserò per educazione.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> *Mascherine*? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_



Ci sono ancora scorte di mascherine da piazzare


----------



## Prealpi (20 Febbraio 2022)

In tutto il mondo si cerca di tornare ad una vita normale..meno che da noi


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Unica nota positiva, in tutto questo disastro, è che da dopo il 31 marzo toglieranno il potere ai governatori di fare ulteriori restrizioni, così De Luca qui finirà di fare lo sbruffone. Anche se, comunque, l'obbligo di mascherina in Campania qui è fake se si legge l'ordinanza e non ci si ferma alle parole dello sceriffo neo condannato.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non lo insulto nemmeno più, me ne sbatto.
> 
> La mascherina non la metterò mai più, neanche al chiuso, e mi prenderò la multa se mi fermano i vigili.
> Solamente se qualche commerciante me la chiederà con rispetto, la indosserò per educazione.



Si ormai sono annoiatissimo anche io


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Quest'uomo è palesemente non in pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà
Altrimenti non si spiega questo ostinato "fine pena mai" mentre il mondo fa il contrario.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. *Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo.* Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_



Ma parla proprio lui ?
Proprio lui che 1 anno fa provò a sfruttare il covid per tentare di vendere qualche suo libro su come l'Italia (grazie alla sua lungimiranza) aveva sconfitto il vairus ?
Salvo poi ritirarlo dal mercato subito dopo l'uscita della nuova variante.

Patetico,mbecille e pure marionetta di scarsa fattura,dato che non capisce una ceppa in materia di sanità e pende dalle labbra dell'altro pupazzo a molla Ricciardi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Per ogni nazione che toglie qualche restrizione l'Itaglia ne aggiunge qualcuna. Siamo finiti.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo è palesemente non in pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà
> Altrimenti non si spiega questo ostinato "fine pena mai" mentre il mondo fa il contrario.


Il fatto che tu, che sei sempre stato il più "moderato" qui dentro e più rigoroso, ora sei in disaccordo anche tu, fa capire bene la malafede di chi ci governa  .
_
Il governo dei migliori (cit)._


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che tu, che sei sempre stato il più "moderato" qui dentro e più rigoroso, ora sei in disaccordo anche tu, fa capire bene la malafede di chi ci governa  .
> 
> _Il governo dei migliori (cit)._


Tra qualche mese vedremo un po' di giravolte e di "eh, ma si sapeva"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Letto ora che ha anche detto quarta dose per tutti molto probabile...


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Tra qualche anno magari scopriremo che ha qualche azienda di mascherine in Basilicata...


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non lo insulto nemmeno più, me ne sbatto.
> 
> La mascherina non la metterò mai più, neanche al chiuso, e mi prenderò la multa se mi fermano i vigili.
> Solamente se qualche commerciante me la chiederà con rispetto, la indosserò per educazione.


Io la mascherina non la metto da tanto tempo perché è completamente inutile. Della multa me ne sbatto ma il problema è che ti cacciano da certi posti.
Come puoi ben vedere, da noi questa PAGLIACCIATA, si PAGLIACCIATA, non finirà mai.
Questo babbeo non vede il giorno in cui il virus sparirà? Io non vedo l’ora sparisca lui..se con un semplice schiocco delle dita (come thanos ) si potesse fare sparire questa melma di gentaglia..


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo è palesemente non in pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà
> Altrimenti non si spiega questo ostinato "fine pena mai" mentre il mondo fa il contrario.


Perché voi gli avete dato tutto questo potere. Queste scemenze, pagliacciate da circo di 4a categoria, sono state e sono alimentate dalla fan base che accetta tutto e si beve ogni loro putt….ta


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese vedremo un po' di giravolte e di "eh, ma si sapeva"


Eh ma si sapeva!!!!!
Non vedo l’ora di leggerlo dai soliti noti


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere *un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più* e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


>


C’è gente che al momento non lo sta tenendo nei pantaloni


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2022)

La riconferma del potentino al ministero della Salute resta una delle cose più inspiegabili della nostra storia politica


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> La riconferma del potentino al ministero della Salute resta una delle cose più inspiegabili della nostra storia politica


Perchè è un burattino della peggior specie. Non a caso, siamo una delle nazioni con più restrizioni con la felicità di chi, molto in alto, veramente vuole questa situazione.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

oggi ho letto una cosa ancora più surreale

le federazioni e gli albi professionali hanno chiesto chiarimenti in merito al personale medico-sanitario, sentite cosa ha risposto il ministero della Salute:

*"La guarigione da covid19 non è, in base alla normativa vigente, circostanza idonea a legittimare la revoca della sospensione"*

Qui si riscrive la storia della medicina, a parte che non so quanto possa reggere in tribunale una follia del genere
io guarisco e domani non posso tornare in servizio, perchè non ho il vaccino che la stessa scienza mi sconsiglia per mesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Per me continua a restare stranissimo che un tizio di un partito con l'1%, quasi del tutto estraneo alle tematiche della salute, con un feticismo pubblicamente dichiarato in gioventù per regime cinese e DDR, venga messo al Ministero della Salute un anno prima che scoppiasse la pandemia.

Il complottismo non è un'opzione? Va beh, facciamo pure questo sforzo...
Clamorosa sfiga, allora...


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi ho letto una cosa ancora più surreale
> 
> le federazioni e gli albi professionali hanno chiesto chiarimenti in merito al personale medico-sanitario, sentite cosa ha risposto il ministero della Salute:
> 
> ...


Ma ci sta vedendo del marcio? Assolutamente no dai. Tutto corretto e senza cose allarmanti. Non fate in novacches gombloddisdih 5ggì


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

due passaggi dell'intervista di Roberto (senza) Speranza:

"*Questo è l'anno cruciale per capire se torneremo a un vita pienamente normale."

"Devo essere onesto, non ho mai pensato di mollare. Neanche per un istante”.*


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> La riconferma del potentino al ministero della Salute resta una delle cose più inspiegabili della nostra storia politica


con tanto di plauso di Draghi "Speranza gode della mia stima" quando volevano sfiduciarlo


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Qui da me in Sk dal 28 Febbraio fine del regime simil green pass e dal 28 Marzo si dovrebbe tornare alla vita pre pandemia , con eliminazione di ogni restrizione....questo e` quanto dichiarato dal primo ministro, poi vedremo nei fatti, ma almeno e` una grande apertura...
In Europa piano piano si stanno muovendo tutti in questa direzione....tranne l'Italia


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Ma cosa volete che dica sto babbeo..
Tanto non decide nulla lui e nemmeno il suo partitini col 2%


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


Venerdi sera ho sentito più di un gruppetto rumoreggiare perchè la polizia andava in giro a chiedere green pass. Occhio che se succede una volta qualcosa di brutto, poi non lo si ferma più..

Per me stanno giocando col fuoco


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera ho sentito più di un gruppetto rumoreggiare perchè la polizia andava in giro a chiedere green pass. Occhio che se succede una volta qualcosa di brutto, poi non lo si ferma più..
> 
> Per me stanno giocando col fuoco


è quello che cercano sti farabutti


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Febbraio 2022)

E' positivo. MOLTO POSITIVO. Perchè? Perchè con questo modo di fare si stanno scavando la fossa da soli. A parte le poste e qualche ufficio pubblico qui da me il Green Pass non lo controlla NESSUNO. Inoltre ho amici nazivax che si sono stancati, e oggi dopo aver sentito che dopo l'estate si prospetta una quarta dose per tutti, hanno detto che la quarta dose il governo se la può infilare lì. Paradossalmente spero che le restrizioni continuino ancora un po' e anzi aumentino. Può aumentano mentre tutto il mondo le toglie più sarà rovinosa la loro caduta. Tanto ormai le contromisure al green pass sono state trovate e quasi nessuno ha più paura.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E' positivo. MOLTO POSITIVO. Perchè? Perchè con questo modo di fare si stanno scavando la fossa da soli. A parte le poste e qualche ufficio pubblico qui da me il Green Pass non lo controlla NESSUNO. Inoltre ho amici nazivax che si sono stancati, e oggi dopo aver sentito che dopo l'estate si prospetta una quarta dose per tutti, hanno detto che la quarta dose il governo se la può infilare lì. Paradossalmente spero che le restrizioni continuino ancora un po' e anzi aumentino. Può aumentano mentre tutto il mondo le toglie più sarà rovinosa la loro caduta. Tanto ormai le contromisure al green pass sono state trovate e quasi nessuno ha più paura.


il problema è che i politici non vogliono far cadere il governo, perchè per avere la mancetta europea rateizzata bisogna fare così tante riforme mai fatte dai tempi della tv in bianco e nero
a questo serve Draghi, è il liquidatore con Mattarella garante
anche se sulle misure covid saranno isolati in Occidente, cosa che peraltro per loro da un anno è un vanto e non un'onta, troveremo omertà e connivenza sui media a difenderli dietro taciti accordi


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che i politici non vogliono far cadere il governo, perchè per avere la mancetta europea rateizzata bisogna fare così tante riforme mai fatte dai tempi della tv in bianco e nero
> a questo serve Draghi, è il liquidatore con Mattarella garante
> anche se sulle misure covid saranno isolati in Occidente, cosa che peraltro per loro da un anno è un vanto e non un'onta, troveremo omertà e connivenza sui media a difenderli dietro taciti accordi


Tutto vero, ma le persone non ce la fanno più credimi, il paese è una pentola a pressione. Sono 12 milioni le persone senza terza dose. Sai che significa? Che è stata un flop: perciò vogliono mantenere il green pass. Se la terza è stata un flop, figurati la quarta.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera ho sentito più di un gruppetto rumoreggiare perchè la polizia andava in giro a chiedere green pass. Occhio che se succede una volta qualcosa di brutto, poi non lo si ferma più..
> 
> Per me stanno giocando col fuoco


ma come si permettono di chiedere il Green pass oibò


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, ma le persone non ce la fanno più credimi, il paese è una pentola a pressione. Sono 12 milioni le persone senza terza dose. Sai che significa? Che è stata un flop: perciò vogliono mantenere il green pass. Se la terza è stata un flop, figurati la quarta.


lo vedo pure io, ma quello che sta attorno va troppo lento per bloccare queste continue porcate
pensa che giovedì scorso è stata depositata la motivazione della sentenza che ha dato ragione a tre cittadini multati nel 2020 per i DPCM di Conte
sapere nel 2022 che i dpcm fossero carta straccia serve giusto per dire "avevo ragione", intanto è successo di tutto
stanno dando ragione ad alcuni lavoratori obbligati a super green pass, ma ci mettono troppo per far saltare ora il tutto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo vedo pure io, ma quello che sta attorno va troppo lento per bloccare queste continue porcate
> pensa che giovedì scorso è stata depositata la sentenza che ha dato ragione a tre cittadini multati nel 2020 per i DPCM di Conte



E' come con la corte costituzionale che segò la vecchia legge elettorale, prima di arrivare a bocciarla ci furono 3 elezioni con una legge non valida. Col green pass sarà uguale, tra 10 anni magari verrà dichiarato tutto incostituzionale e fuori legge, così come l'obbligo vaccinale. Ma a quel punto a che minchia serve?


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

al contrario quelli che fanno azioni filogovernative sono immediati
il TAR del Lazio smentisce la circolare famosa del Ministero della Salute sulla vigile attesa, immediato giro di chiamate e subito il Consiglio di Stato fa da stampella al governo

si devono organizzare le persone, ma in piazza vanno poche migliaia ogni settimana ai raduni

le altre fanno spallucce pensando di star tranquilli con un lasciapassare in tasca.
non hanno capito ancora...


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché voi gli avete dato tutto questo potere. Queste scemenze, pagliacciate da circo di 4a categoria, sono state e sono alimentate dalla fan base che accetta tutto e si beve ogni loro putt….ta


No vabbè..."perché VOI gli avete dato tutto questo potere"...detto da uno che si è fatto le tre dosi è proprio la quintessenza dell'onestà intellettuale....
Io direi invece che anche tu hai dato il tuo contributo, o lo hanno fatto solo gli altri?
Questi schemi di ragionamento sono gli stessi sentiti millemila volte tentando di parlare di calcio coi gobbi... chissà perché...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> No vabbè..."perché VOI gli avete dato tutto questo potere"...detto da uno che si è fatto le tre dosi è proprio la quintessenza dell'onestà intellettuale....
> Io direi invece che anche tu hai dato il tuo contributo, o lo hanno fatto solo gli altri?
> Questi schemi di ragionamento sono gli stessi sentiti millemila volte tentando di parlare di calcio coi gobbi... chissà perché...


Io intanto non parlavo con te e continui a quotarmi e manco ti rispondo. Già che metti i mezzi gobbi mica gobbi fa capire tutto.
Io mi sono fatto 3 dosi per poter campare sereno l’ho sempre detto. Tu come tanti altri godi a farti sparare in vena di tutto perché ti dicono di fare così e tu segui la sgihenzahhh senza manco farti una domanda che sia una. Tu parli di onestà intellettuale? Che sei la quintessenza della mancanza di onestà intellettuale. A me lo hanno estorto il contributo, tu lo hai fatto per dovereh civikoh da bravo soldatino. Per gente come te da noi le restrizioni non le toglieranno per tanto tempo.
Gli schemi dei nazivax sono questi. Ora offenditi e pretendi le scuse


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io intanto non parlavo con te e continui a quotarmi e manco ti rispondo. Già che metti i mezzi gobbi mica gobbi fa capire tutto.
> Io mi sono fatto 3 dosi per poter campare sereno l’ho sempre detto. Tu come tanti altri godi a farti sparare in vena di tutto perché ti dicono di fare così e ti segui la sgihenzahhh senza manco farti una domanda che sia una. Tu parli di onestà intellettuale? Che sei la quintessenza della mancanza di onestà intellettuale. A me lo hanno estorto il contributo, tu lo hai fatto per dovereh civikoh da bravo soldatino. Per gente come te da noi le restrizioni non le toglieranno per tanto tempo.
> Gli schemi dei nazivax sono questi. Ora offenditi e pretendi le scuse


Come se su questi temi contasse qualcosa essere milanisti, interisti o juventini. Parecchi hanno mandato il cervello all'ammasso.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Come se su questi temi contasse qualcosa essere milanisti, interisti o juventini. Parecchi hanno mandato il cervello all'ammasso.


Ma ovvio. Quando cominciano a tirare fuori discorsi del tipo “eh come parlare ai gobbi di calcio o agli interisti” ti fa capire là pochezza di argomentazioni e il tipo di persona con cui parli. Mi viene da ridere..cervelli in pappa


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io intanto non parlavo con te e continui a quotarmi e manco ti rispondo. Già che metti i mezzi gobbi mica gobbi fa capire tutto.
> Io mi sono fatto 3 dosi per poter campare sereno l’ho sempre detto. Tu come tanti altri godi a farti sparare in vena di tutto perché ti dicono di fare così e tu segui la sgihenzahhh senza manco farti una domanda che sia una. Tu parli di onestà intellettuale? Che sei la quintessenza della mancanza di onestà intellettuale. A me lo hanno estorto il contributo, tu lo hai fatto per dovereh civikoh da bravo soldatino. Per gente come te da noi le restrizioni non le toglieranno per tanto tempo.
> Gli schemi dei nazivax sono questi. Ora offenditi e pretendi le scuse


Nulla da eccepire.
Ragionamento lucido e coerente.
Perfetto.
Da chi si crede il top, e gli altri tutti idioti.


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

E' sempre un passo avanti


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' sempre un passo avanti


Non c'è dubbio.
Rispetto a Wanna Marchi ed il mago Do Nascimento anche due, che all'epoca non disponevano di YouTube.
Bravo a montare i video, da Tenerife, dove imbonisce i suoi followers dicendo ciò che vogliono sentirsi dire.
E disinformando ad arte, talvolta in modo clamoroso.
Ma tanto, nessuno dei suoi adulatori si sognerebbe di approfondire certe affermazioni...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io intanto non parlavo con te e continui a quotarmi e manco ti rispondo. Già che metti i mezzi gobbi mica gobbi fa capire tutto.
> Io mi sono fatto 3 dosi per poter campare sereno l’ho sempre detto. Tu come tanti altri godi a farti sparare in vena di tutto perché ti dicono di fare così e tu segui la sgihenzahhh senza manco farti una domanda che sia una. Tu parli di onestà intellettuale? Che sei la quintessenza della mancanza di onestà intellettuale. A me lo hanno estorto il contributo, tu lo hai fatto per dovereh civikoh da bravo soldatino. Per gente come te da noi le restrizioni non le toglieranno per tanto tempo.
> Gli schemi dei nazivax sono questi. Ora offenditi e pretendi le scuse


Perfetto.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio.
> Rispetto a Wanna Marchi ed il mago Do Nascimento anche due, che all'epoca non disponevano di YouTube.
> Bravo a montare i video, da Tenerife, dove imbonisce i suoi followers dicendo ciò che vogliono sentirsi dire.
> E disinformando ad arte, talvolta in modo clamoroso.
> Ma tanto, nessuno dei suoi adulatori si sognerebbe di approfondire certe affermazioni...


anche a me non sta particolarmente simpatico, ma non si può dire che faccia disinformazione.
alla fine espone solamente la situazione con una nota marcata di sarcasmo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che tu, che sei sempre stato il più "moderato" qui dentro e più rigoroso, ora sei in disaccordo anche tu, fa capire bene la malafede di chi ci governa  .
> 
> _Il governo dei migliori (cit)._


Ma guarda, io non "tifo", io ragiono con la mia testa.
Se trovo le misure motivate e serie, le sostengo.
Se mi sembrano esagerate, mi oppongo.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

ormai si sprecano gli articoli internazionali contro la follia del governo italiano

Una parte dell'articolo su The Spectator, settimanale di cronaca e politica inglese:

"The pointless tyranny of Italy’s Covid pass

While most European countries, especially Britain, are relaxing their Covid restrictions, Italy which has the toughest of the lot, this week made them tougher still – even though the data shows they are futile.

Ironically, the only major party to oppose the regime is the post-fascist Fratelli d'Italia.

Almost unbelievably, last week a journalist actually quizzed Professor Walter Ricciardi, the Health Minister's Covid scientific adviser, about this comparison between Italy and Britain on a major TV political chat show.

The professor – an Italian equivalent of our own beloved professor Neil Ferguson – was droning on about how the vaccine passport guarantees liberty when a journalist present asked him why it was necessary when countries like Britain and Spain have no such thing and yet had a lower death rate.

Indeed, according to John Hopkins University figures Italy has had 252.55 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants and Britain 240.57.

Prof Ricciardi – who accused the journalist of making statements ‘destitute of any scientifc foundation’ – retorted: ‘England calculates deaths in a completely different way from us – if it calculated in the same way, it would have double. It claims about 150,000 but it's 300,000.’

Nonsense! In reality, Britain requires only that the deceased has tested positive in the last 28 days of their life which if anything over-estimates the death-toll. But in Italy, health service guidelines state: ‘Testing positive to Sars-Cov-2 is not enough to consider the death to be due to Covid-19.’

The professor went on to claim that the _inglesi _(Italians always insist Britain is England) have refused to learn from Italy and as a result _Inghilterra's_ ‘numbers of deaths and cases’ are ‘enormously greater than ours’. Nonsense, again. "


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E' positivo. MOLTO POSITIVO. Perchè? Perchè con questo modo di fare si stanno scavando la fossa da soli. A parte le poste e qualche ufficio pubblico qui da me il Green Pass non lo controlla NESSUNO. Inoltre ho amici nazivax che si sono stancati, e oggi dopo aver sentito che dopo l'estate si prospetta una quarta dose per tutti, hanno detto che la quarta dose il governo se la può infilare lì. Paradossalmente spero che le restrizioni continuino ancora un po' e anzi aumentino. Può aumentano mentre tutto il mondo le toglie più sarà rovinosa la loro caduta. Tanto ormai le contromisure al green pass sono state trovate e quasi nessuno ha più paura.


Da me invece lo controllano tutti e se non ce l'hai non entri. In ogni caso io spero tolgano le mascherine per il semplice fatto che dopo tutto sto tempo non mi sono ancora abituato e la dimentico CONTINUAMENTE. Una vera rottura di palle


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Il marionettista di Speranza oggi non ha parlato ?


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da me invece lo controllano tutti e se non ce l'hai non entri. In ogni caso io spero tolgano le mascherine per il semplice fatto che dopo tutto sto tempo non mi sono ancora abituato e la dimentico CONTINUAMENTE. Una vera rottura di palle


Abiti in un postaccio, mi spiace per te.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai si sprecano gli articoli internazionali contro la follia del governo italiano
> 
> Una parte dell'articolo su The Spectator, settimanale di cronaca e politica inglese:
> 
> ...



L'articolo è diventato abbastanza virale. Ma tanto serve a poco contro la psicosi di massa. Intanto ieri ho letto che Crisanti si è comprato una villa da 2 milioni di euro...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'articolo è diventato abbastanza virale. Ma tanto serve a poco contro la psicosi di massa. Intanto ieri ho letto che Crisanti si è comprato una villa da 2 milioni di euro...


Siamo lo zimbello d’Europa come sempre!
Vedrete, questa volta ci copieranno tutti cit.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'articolo è diventato abbastanza virale. Ma tanto serve a poco contro la psicosi di massa. *Intanto ieri ho letto che Crisanti si è comprato una villa da 2 milioni di euro...*


Impossibile, nessuno ci guadagna da questa situazione


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'articolo è diventato abbastanza virale. Ma tanto serve a poco contro la psicosi di massa. Intanto ieri ho letto che Crisanti si è comprato una villa da 2 milioni di euro...


dice che siano soldi suoi e di sua moglie in 20 anni di Londra...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dice che siano soldi suoi e di sua moglie in 20 anni di Londra...



Si, come Renzi che si comprò la villa da un milione. Casualmente le ville da milioni le comprano sempre dopo, mai prima


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> anche a me non sta particolarmente simpatico, ma non si può dire che faccia disinformazione.
> alla fine espone solamente la situazione con una nota marcata di sarcasmo.


Il sarcasmo va anche bene, il montare i video ad arte facendoti sentire quello che gli comoda (vedi il discorso di Mattarella ad esempio), tagliando parole che darebbero un diverso significato alle frasi è un altra cosa.
Anche questa è disinformazione, e presa per i fondelli.
È furbo, e di certo nessuno dei suoi seguaci andrebbe a fargli le pulci.
Ma ad analizzare per bene i suoi video, di altarini ne vengono fuori eccome, a riprova che le boiate in questa epoca "Covid" non provengono soltanto da certi virologi superstar...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai si sprecano gli articoli internazionali contro la follia del governo italiano
> 
> Una parte dell'articolo su The Spectator, settimanale di cronaca e politica inglese:
> 
> ...



Feic gnius. Così ti rispondono i lobotomizzati.

Il lavaggio del cervello serve a questo, è la prima pietra per mettere in piedi tutto il sistema.

Finché avremo informazione da quarto mondo e continuo bombardamento ideologico, puoi inventare qualsiasi contromisura, non funzionerà.

Secondo voi perché gli schifosi nemici dell'itaglia hanno occupato informazione e giustizia, e non industria o altri comparti operativi?

Perché con quelle due puoi manipolare qualsiasi cosa.

Il 60% della popolazione non si muove di casa e dà retta alla televisione, dà retta al giornalista "vestito bene" e con parlata "garbata". Il resto lo fanno i millemila programmi schifosi saturi di propaganda. Quando vedi la Gruber a condurre un programma cosa vuoi sperare, presso i deboli di mente passa come una gran signora.

Poi basta agitare lo spettro del fascismo e riconduci tutti alla ragione, ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Abiti in un postaccio, mi spiace per te.


In realtà si sta da dio...paesino di mare pittoresco. E' che anche girando vedo che bene o male ovunque lo chiedono. Fosse l'uso della mascherina che rende un paese un postaccio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

I miei parenti di Londra mi parlano dell'Italia come se fosse Kabul.
Quest'estate verranno in Italia e mi tartassano di domande, come se dovessero partire per Marte.
Io stesso a volte non so che rispondere.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza annuncia in pompa magna a Repubblica i piani del governo dopo lo scadere dello stato di emergenza, il 31 marzo.
> 
> _"Se la tendenza di riduzione della curva continua, lavoreremo nelle prossime settimane per superare lo stato d'emergenza. Ma il Covid non prende l'aereo e va via il 31 marzo. Possiamo decidere formalmente di superare l'emergenza, penso che ci possano essere le condizioni per farlo, ma alcune cose dovremo conservarle.
> Mascherine? Non riesco per il momento a vedere un giorno in cui il virus non esisterà più e potranno essere abbandonati insieme tutti gli strumenti per contrastarlo.
> Misure come il Super Green pass sono a tempo, ma con ancora 60mila casi al giorno non me la sento adesso di dire addio a tutti i provvedimenti."_


L'Italia e gli italiani da tempo immemore di secondo nome fan "Prudenza", saremo tra gli ultimi ad eliminare le misure adottate.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà si sta da dio...paesino di mare pittoresco. E' che anche girando vedo che bene o male ovunque lo chiedono. Fosse l'uso della mascherina che rende un paese un postaccio...


il paesino sarà pittoresco, ma intendevo un postaccio perchè chiedono il green pass. qui in campania nessuno si azzarda. e chi si azzarda ha il negozio vuoto. noi al sud abbiamo molti difetti ma non abbiamo mai discriminato nessuno.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'Italia e gli italiani da tempo immemore di secondo nome fan "Prudenza", saremo tra gli ultimi ad eliminare le misure adottate.



Mah, detta così sembra quasi una virtù.

Poi la prudenza, onestamente, non so dove vederla, ci facciamo sempre trasportare dal peggio, altro che.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la prudenza anche quando si latrava di abbracci ai cinesi e si teneva tutto aperto. E sono i soliti che ora vogliono tenere tutto chiuso, eh. Ma sarà un'altra, incredibile, coincidenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il paesino sarà pittoresco, ma intendevo un postaccio perchè chiedono il green pass. qui in campania nessuno si azzarda. e chi si azzarda ha il negozio vuoto. noi al sud abbiamo molti difetti ma non abbiamo mai discriminato nessuno.


Ammirevole, resta il fatto che il green pass viene richiesto in Italia. Che la Campania faccia come gli pare anche su questa faccenda "fa onore" ai suoi commercianti ma non rende la regione un paradiso al confronto del quale ogni altra regione è un postaccio perchè viene chiesto il green pass....dai su  E bada bene che sono pieno di amici campani (oltre che da altre regioni del sud) quindi non ho nessunissimo tipo di problema o pregiudizio. D'altronde sono veneto e da tanti siamo definiti i "terroni del nord"...
Io amo l'Italia da nord a sud e questa faccenda sta facendo uscire di testa un po' tutti.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I miei parenti di Londra mi parlano dell'Italia come se fosse Kabul.
> Quest'estate verranno in Italia e mi tartassano di domande, come se dovessero partire per Marte.
> Io stesso a volte non so che rispondere.


Kabul? Ma, in questo caso, da dove proviene la disinformazione e/o enfatizzazione, da media italioti o britannici?
Sarebbe interessante saperlo, anche perché come tabloid in UK non sono secondi a nessuno...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Kabul? Ma, in questo caso, da dove proviene la disinformazione e/o enfatizzazione, da media italioti o britannici?
> Sarebbe interessante saperlo, anche perché come tabloid in UK non sono secondi a nessuno...


Assurdo....agli occhi del mondo ci vedranno come degli appestati. Fortunatamente il turismo dalle mie parti la scorsa estate è stato ancora ottimo quindi queste "informazioni" non devono aver attecchito troppo...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Kabul? Ma, in questo caso, da dove proviene la disinformazione e/o enfatizzazione, da media italioti o britannici?
> Sarebbe interessante saperlo, anche perché come tabloid in UK non sono secondi a nessuno...



Come già riportato, siamo appena sopra il Botswana come indice della qualità dell'informazione. Se poi anche le classifiche internazionali sono "feic nius", allora ...

Io eviterei di fare raffronti con chi ci sta di molto sopra.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Assurdo....agli occhi del mondo ci vedranno come degli appestati. Fortunatamente il turismo dalle mie parti la scorsa estate è stato ancora ottimo quindi queste "informazioni" non devono aver attecchito troppo...


Meno male... sinceramente, se è andata bene l'anno scorso non vedo come possa andar peggio quest'anno, almeno me lo auguro...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Meno male... sinceramente, se è andata bene l'anno scorso non vedo come possa andar peggio quest'anno, almeno me lo auguro...


Me lo auguro pure io...gli albergatori e baristi non avevano nulla di cui lamentarsi. Speriamo vada sempre a migliorare. Sono invece davvero dispiaciuto per i gestori di cinema...mi fanno una pena infinita e spero che tutto il sistema di riprenda (parlo anche da amante del cinema).


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come già riportato, siamo appena sopra il Botswana come indice della qualità dell'informazione. Se poi anche le classifiche internazionali sono "feic nius", allora ...
> 
> Io eviterei di fare raffronti con chi ci sta di molto sopra.


Feic nius anche questa, lo dice Repubblica, la voce della verità


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Feic nius anche questa, lo dice Repubblica, la voce della verità



No, ma quando si tratta di proteggere il regime e sconfessare chi ci critica, gli altri allora diventano dei dementi e dei demoni. Noi abbiamo ricevuto le stimmate della verità, della sobrietà e della giustizia. Strano, perché prima si faceva il tifo per prendere gli altri ad esempio.

Mi piacerebbe sapere quanto prendono in quella fogna schifosa di giornale come sponsorizzazione dal governo.

Chissà, qualcuno si fa la villa, stile vairologi. Magari c'è qualcuno pagato anche per scrivere qui dentro.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ammirevole, resta il fatto che il green pass viene richiesto in Italia. Che la Campania faccia come gli pare anche su questa faccenda "fa onore" ai suoi commercianti ma non rende la regione un paradiso al confronto del quale ogni altra regione è un postaccio perchè viene chiesto il green pass....dai su  E bada bene che sono pieno di amici campani (oltre che da altre regioni del sud) quindi non ho nessunissimo tipo di problema o pregiudizio. D'altronde sono veneto e da tanti siamo definiti i "terroni del nord"...
> Io amo l'Italia da nord a sud e questa faccenda sta facendo uscire di testa un po' tutti.


Sai, qui da noi quando le leggi sono vergognose non si rispettano. Lo facciamo dal tempo dei Borboni. Poi abbiamo milleuno difetti, tra cui anche quello di non rispettare, spesso, leggi giuste, ma non quello di essere razzisti o classisti, men che meno quello di avallare le discriminazioni. Chi chiede il green pass solo perchè lo richiede la legge è uno che applica una discriminazione e come tale va trattato: quindi nel suo negozio non si entra, tutta qua. Ed è quello che sta succedendo a quei pochissimi che lo chiedono.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come già riportato, siamo appena sopra il Botswana come indice della qualità dell'informazione. Se poi anche le classifiche internazionali sono "feic nius", allora ...
> 
> Io eviterei di fare raffronti con chi ci sta di molto sopra.


Da quali fonti trai queste sentenze?
Se ti riferisci alla classifica sulla libertà di stampa abbiamo lo stesso colore dell'UK e di tanti altri paesi europei.
Poi può essere che il Botswana non sia messo tanto male solo perché è in Africa.
Il Botswana non è la Libia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Da quali fonti trai queste sentenze?
> Se ti riferisci alla classifica sulla libertà di stampa abbiamo lo stesso colore dell'UK e di tanti altri paesi europei.
> Poi può essere che il Botswana non sia messo tanto male solo perché è in Africa.
> Il Botswana non è la Libia.



Con tutto il rispetto per il Botswana, non mi sembra motivo di vanto esserne accostato.

"In ita(g)lia la situazione è completamente differente. I membri del CdA sono tutti appartenenti a schieramenti politici".

Riporto una mia traduzione libera, se hai la voglia di cercare puoi renderti conto. E' da sempre risaputo che la nostra informazione fa pena ed è sottoposta alla politica. Sia in TV che nella carta stampata.

Che gli inglesi siano appassionati di scoop scandalistici e gossip lo si sa, ma le robe che vediamo noi non sono da proprinare come informazione attendibile legata allo status sociale che stiamo sperimentando. Ogni benedetto giorno ci sono enfatizzazioni SEMPRE, e dico SEMPRE, in una unica direzione, cioè propagandare che ci aspetta il peggio, si muore da un momento all'altro e si tace quando gli altri ritornano alla normalità.

Se poi ritieni che l'informazione sia equilibrata quando un giornale su dieci va contro e gli altri nove sono a favore, ok.

Poi sappiamo benissimo che sono le solite contrapposizioni dove non si arriva in fondo, tu dici una cosa e io ne dico un'altra.


----------



## Walker (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per il Botswana, non mi sembra motivo di vanto esserne accostato.
> 
> "In ita(g)lia la situazione è completamente differente. I membri del CdA sono tutti appartenenti a schieramenti politici".
> 
> ...


Caro Gabri, lo so che è estremamente complicato capirsi tra complottisti e non.
È una cosa, almeno per me, nuova, che ho scoperto in questi ultimi due anni dall'inizio della pandemia.
Resta il fatto che per me, ma penso almeno in questo caso di parlare anche per te (dato che penso tu appartenga alla mia generazione), discutere di determinati argomenti via web e non faccia a faccia è quantomeno frustrante, essendo tale pratica gravata da pesanti lacune, che rendono quasi impossibile capire a fondo chi hai di fronte.
I "misunderstanding", gli equivoci e le incomprensioni sono all'ordine del giorno, ma nonostante questo più di qualcuno (che anagraficamente potrebbe essere nostro figlio), dalla tastiera di uno smartphone o di un pc pretende di classificarti e catalogarti come "pecorone" o col "cervello in pappa", solo perché manifesti qualche parere differente.
E, guarda caso, sono gli stessi che ogni tre per due si lamentano delle discriminazioni sociali create dai provvedimenti del governo...
Spererei un giorno di poterne parlare davanti ad un buon bicchiere di vino o un boccale di birra, sono certo che sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che si riparte alla grandissima


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Utilissimo vaccinarsi prima dell'estate


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' come con la corte costituzionale che segò la vecchia legge elettorale, prima di arrivare a bocciarla ci furono 3 elezioni con una legge non valida. Col green pass sarà uguale, tra 10 anni magari verrà dichiarato tutto incostituzionale e fuori legge, così come l'obbligo vaccinale. Ma a quel punto a che minchia serve?


Vabbè dai, si sa perchè bocciarono Porcellum e Italicum. Per non favorire più le maggioranze assolute dei partiti come il M5S, che poi una volta bocciato l'italicum. Poi per carità, anch'io sono contro le leggi elettorali pro ballottaggio, vedi come va a finire in Francia ogni volta con tutti vs uno.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dai che si riparte alla grandissima
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1839


Ma si può? Questo governo ci vuole svendere, ormai è chiaro. Non potete immaginare i danni che il turismo avrà con questa schifezza. Ma si dai, ormai siamo vicini al fallimento come nazione. E poi ci si chiede perchè uno vuole l'uscita dall'Unione germanica.


----------

